# Projector Lamp Replacement - Sanyo PLV Z5



## sddab

I just replaced the lamp in my PLV Z5, but the Lamp Replace light still comes on and the projector shuts down. Any thoughts.


----------



## sigmundhansen84

I have the same problem! Where you able to figure it out? 

Your reply would be highly appricicated (need to get back to my PS3!


----------



## amatthew

Any resolution? We just replaced the bulb to our Sanyo Multiverse plc-xu50 and the orange "lamp replace light" is still on. Could it be that the bulb isn't recognized by the projector?


----------



## Drexxull

sddab, i know you probably ironed this out already but chances are your filters are filthy, youre overheating and its shutting down the projector. This happened to my Z5, cleaned the filters and good to go..


----------



## BigDaddyRaymond

I know some projectors have counters and even if you get a new lamp, you still have to reset the counter to send power back to the new lamp. Check your users guide.


----------



## lucybaby

Are you still looking for Sanyo PLv Z5 lamp?


----------



## ebackhus

BigDaddyRaymond said:


> I know some projectors have counters and even if you get a new lamp, you still have to reset the counter to send power back to the new lamp. Check your users guide.


That's my suggestion as well.


----------



## treasurehunter1

Is your issue resolve one of my friend is also having the same problem? I will reset the timer and hopefully the error would disappear.


----------



## dltum

sddab said:


> I just replaced the lamp in my PLV Z5, but the Lamp Replace light still comes on and the projector shuts down. Any thoughts.


Did anybody resolve this problem? I need this advice myself. Samething happened to my PlV z5 too.


----------



## dltum

I found the ultimate solution in this post...it took me only 10 minutes to press open up the projector,press a button, lock it up again and VIOLA!!

Read on here http://www.digitalhome.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=63757


----------



## cs5477

dltum said:


> I found the ultimate solution in this post...it took me only 10 minutes to press open up the projector,press a button, lock it up again and VIOLA!!
> 
> Read on here PLV-Z5 lamp will not ignite - Digital Forum


thank you so much, dltum - had the same problem with my sanyo plv z60 and this solved it!


----------



## danhumphery

dltum's post really helped me out finding my friend's solution! great work!


----------



## Foranzi

Another thing you should look at doing is thoroughly cleaning the lamp fans. The thermal switch only pops when the temperature exceeds the design specs. Take an air compressor or canned air and take the time to blow out as much dust as you can. Its also good to clean it every few months. I have a few tips I put together to use at work, but I can share them here too. http://purelandsupply.com/images/product/info/lamplife.pdf - Lamp Tips


----------

